# Batch converting MS Works to Mac Format



## gordel music (Feb 6, 2006)

I have Windows ME, and all my 650+ word processing files are in Microsoft Works 2000, Version 5.0

I would like to buy a Mac, but even though they had Microsoft Office for Mac installed on the computer in the Mac store, it would not open up these files. They even installed MacLink Plus (I think version 15), but they still wouldn't open--apparently MacLink Plus only supports MS Works 3.0, 4.0, 4.5, and 95, but not 5.0. So I have two questions:

1. Is there a program that will BATCH CONVERT Works 5.0 documents from my backup disk on to a Mac, to where it can be opened, edited, etc., and hopefully retain the original formatting?

2. If not, is there a way to BATCH CONVERT all these files on my computer (or at least all the ones in a given folder) from Works 5.0 to Word 6.0 and hopefully retain the original formattng?


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hm... Which version of Mac OS are you using? OS 9? OS X?

MS Office for Mac should open these files.

Do this if you have OS X:
1. Select a file in the Finder.
2. Goto File>Get Info
3. Make sure the Name & Extension arrow is down, if it isn't, click it to open it.
4. Make sure the Hide Extension box has no check, if it does, click it to uncheck it.

What is the file name in the box? It should be something like "Document5.doc".
Please reply with the name, and i'll try and help you from there.


----------



## gordel music (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear ThreeDee 912,

Thanks for replying,

I don't have a Mac yet--just tested on in the store with OSX. I suppose there is no point in downloading it to my Windows computer? Also, it is Microsoft Works Version 5.0 that my files are in--will this software convert Works 5.0?

Thanks again,

Gordel Music


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

If you have Office:Mac, it should automatically convert your MS Works files into the new Word Document.

If you don't want to purchase Office:Mac for a new Mac, then you can get NeoOffice, a free alternative to Works or Word.(unless the computer comes with it)


----------



## gordel music (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks again. I have a friend with a Mac--maybe he'll let me download Neo Office. I think the store had Office Mac and it wouldn't open my files--maybe Neo Office will.

Thanks again.

Gordel Music


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Save the work as Rich Text Format. Any word processor program can read it.


----------



## gordel music (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks, Doc.


----------

